# 1703 - Mawaru Made in Wario (J)



## shaunj66 (Oct 12, 2004)

*1703 - Mawaru Made in Wario*














[/p]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











*Release Group:*WRG*Save Type:*SRAM_V113 (256Kbit)*ROM Size:*128Mbit*Publisher:*Nintendo*Region:*Japan*ROM Serial**:*AGP-RZWJ-JAP*Language(s):*Japanese*View NFO:*Click Here*Please Note:* This ROM is currently unplayable due to the tilt sensor in the original game.


----------



## Microtic (Oct 12, 2004)

I never heard that this game got released even... 
Looks interesting none-the-less...
Hopefully a patch will come out. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edit: Removed something I shouldn't have said?


----------



## asher (Oct 12, 2004)

damn...im dying to play it!. damn sensor.


----------



## Samutz (Oct 12, 2004)

The guy looks like he was crudely drawn in MS Paint.
Hope too see hack or added support for the tilt sensor in vba soon. Can't wait to spend hours playing this for hours, satisfying my inner ADD.


----------



## Hunter (Oct 12, 2004)

QUOTE(Microtic @ Oct 12 2004 said:


> 1st Post!


bad comment... suspendable....... nortie


anyway /me wants to play dis......


/me moves sp around does nothing.......
/me needs a normal gba mayb


----------



## Smirre (Oct 12, 2004)

nice nfo


----------



## neveras (Oct 12, 2004)

Damn, so we can't play the Japanese Shaving simulation yet... that sucks..


----------



## shadow1w2 (Oct 12, 2004)

Woot! Another Wario game to give me a headache of joy.
er
The game seems good


----------



## Hagen (Oct 12, 2004)

The first Wario Inc was awesome. I hope this one is even better.  It is a shame we may not be able to enjoy it that much on VBA because of the sensor. Anyway this technology is cool


----------



## Yokimari (Oct 12, 2004)

Hopefully a more decent release will come soon before we all go insane from what we went insane for 2 weeks ago...


----------



## Psyfira (Oct 12, 2004)

QUOTE(neveras @ Oct 12 2004 said:


> Damn, so we can't play the Japanese Shaving simulation yet... that sucks..


...sorry, lemme get this straight - a game about... shaving?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Bizarre...


----------



## walkir (Oct 12, 2004)

Seems like I'll pass this one and wait for Wario on the DS instead


----------



## Dark_Lord Malik (Oct 12, 2004)

Damn is this roms even playable. I haven`t downloaded it yet but i want to know. And what is this tilt thing?


----------



## KrAjO720 (Oct 12, 2004)

damn sensor, i wanted to try this game!!!


----------



## Opium (Oct 12, 2004)

QUOTE(Dark_Lord Malik @ Oct 12 2004 said:


> Damn is this roms even playable. I haven`t downloaded it yet but i want to know. And what is this tilt thing?


Some people fail to read don't they? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It says in the nice eye catching yellow writing under the rom information:

"Please Note: This ROM is currently unplayable due to the tilt sensor in the original game."

The tilt thing is just that, a tilt sensor. You physically move the gba/sp by tilting it side to side to play the wario ware marco games.


----------



## Lily (Oct 12, 2004)

Oh no, a game people would actually have to buy to enjoy - heaven forbid!! I didn't even realize it was scheduled to come out so soon..maybe if people are lucky, someone from RS may crack it. That seems more likely to happen than the tilt sensor emulation in VBA being upgraded to support GBA.


----------



## mxmai (Oct 12, 2004)

looks wicked... when can we expect an english version?  might order it from liksang..

i got heaps of playlife out of the last wario ware, definitely a game worth paying money for.

-mxmai


----------



## knl (Oct 12, 2004)

whoawhoawhoa, what? A tilt sensor? Onoes! If it isn't crack-able, I won't get to play this game! It's probably going to be xtra-expensive here in Brazil! Noooooooooo...
By the way, please fix the broken pics, I wanna see how the game looks like.


----------



## Gorg2 (Oct 12, 2004)

i'm sure there will be a sensor fix shortly.  someone cracked Boktai, didn't they?


----------



## neveras (Oct 12, 2004)

QUOTE(Psyfira @ Oct 12 2004 said:


> QUOTE(neveras @ Oct 12 2004 said:
> 
> 
> > Damn, so we can't play the Japanese Shaving simulation yet... that sucks..
> ...


Yeah, there's a whole series of them actually,  on the outside the whole idea seems incredibry preposterous, but once you get the hang of it it's actually quite enjoyable. I seriously recommend looking up the old GBC version of the game that doesn't require the old tilt function. You'll be addicted to shaving simulations for life!


----------



## yugi999 (Oct 12, 2004)

YEA IT OUT

*look at Please Note: This ROM is currently unplayable due to the tilt sensor in the original game.*


DAMN IT TO HELL


----------



## NeoBahamut (Oct 12, 2004)

aww... another reason to buy a GBA....

Me still wanting one....
O well..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-Bahamut Unsummoned-


----------



## ShadowXP (Oct 12, 2004)

So, it's finally out. It came a little sooner than I expected, but that's good, I suppose. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I may just even import this. You don't really need to know japanese, and I'm sure it's great fun tilting your SP around! :gbasp:

--ShadowXP.


----------



## Jei (Oct 12, 2004)

Oh great, another Made in Wario ^^

Now it's just wait for Gba-Tilt support XD


----------



## Electro (Oct 12, 2004)

I don't get you guys.. why would you want to play this emulated? it would be far too easy, probably not alot of fun, and would also defeat the whole purpose of the game.. actually moving the GBA to play. innovative games like this deserve to be bought.

Lik-sang just shipped my copy today, I'll post impressions when I get it..


----------



## Jojjy Ugnick (Oct 12, 2004)

Can't they just make a patch so that tilt left is the L button and tilt right is the R button, or are they used in the games?


----------



## MonkeyHead79 (Oct 12, 2004)

I don't think L and R are used in the games, but the tilt sensor does more than just sense left/right movement, you know...


----------



## speechless (Oct 12, 2004)

QUOTE(MonkeyHead79 @ Oct 13 2004 said:


> I don't think L and R are used in the games, but the tilt sensor does more than just sense left/right movement, you know...


how bout hold L + R and while holding those down, use D-pad to tilt...
you got yer right, left, up, down, diagonal....

unless L + R engages sleep mode er sumthing like some games do...

edit: to fit in with the post below, what if say, im not emulating it, but flashing it to play on hardware...same issues i agree, but your use of emulation isnt accurate, im flashing the rom to cart, and playing on hardware and want to play..

2nd edit: unless you mean emulation of the tilty-sensor-thingy-dealy-bob in and of itself, in which case, your term emulation would be correct...pardon my fopah..i tend to wake-n-bake..9am here


----------



## Electro (Oct 12, 2004)

This most likely won't work on an emulator..  you can move/rotate the GBA in all directions, not just left/right or up/down.. not mention it'll have to detect varying speeds of rotation as well.


----------



## asher (Oct 12, 2004)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Yeah, there's a whole series of them actually, on the outside the whole idea seems incredibry preposterous, but once you get the hang of it it's actually quite enjoyable. I seriously recommend looking up the old GBC version of the game that doesn't require the old tilt function. You'll be addicted to shaving simulations for life!




old gbc??

are talking of gba´s 2003 game of the year.... Wario Ware inc?

what about playing it in xboyadvance...and having the right thumbstick for the sensor...like in that kirby game....  (xboyadvance=visualboy in xbox)


----------



## MonkeyHead79 (Oct 12, 2004)

What confuses me the most is that VBA does have a "motion sensor" configuration menu, but it seems to do jack squat. :hmm:


----------



## gacktgacktgackt (Oct 12, 2004)

Or, right... (and I'm completely stunned that the people who have posted here don't seem to have thought about this)

HOW ABOUT THIS!

It's a tilt cartridge right... so you tilt and something moves in the direction you tilt. Then, right, and this is just a shot in the dark... why not map the directions the objects (or whatever it is you are tilting) move in..

TO THE FRIGGIN D-PAD


----------



## speechless (Oct 12, 2004)

QUOTE(gacktgacktgackt @ Oct 13 2004 said:


> Or, right... (and I'm completely stunned that the people who have posted here don't seem to have thought about this)
> 
> HOW ABOUT THIS!
> 
> ...


how about you read what i posted up above, cuz im completely stunned that the people who have posted here dont seem to have read this whole thread


----------



## neveras (Oct 12, 2004)

QUOTE(asher @ Oct 12 2004 said:


> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


~slaps forehead~
Read the posts and the quoted posts. You'll learn that I was pulling the guys leg who actually thought this was a shaving simulation game. So I took it one step further.. I figured it would be obvious.


----------



## Electro (Oct 12, 2004)

Ok.. this should help you understand why it'd be hard to emulate, just watch all the mini-commercials here  :hmm: 

http://www.nintendo.co.jp/n08/rzwj/cm/index.html


----------



## Samutz (Oct 12, 2004)

@MonkeyHead79:
That was made with Kirby's Tilt & Tumble in mind. And I'm sure the sensor in this game uses different technology, protocols, etc.

@Electro:
Those are funny.

@People complaining about not being able to play yet:
Be patient and wait for someone to hack it or buy it when it's out in your region. Otherwise, hack it yourself.

@Anyone:
Personally, I'd like to see added functionality for it in VBA so that you use the mouse to control the tilt. It makes more sense to me to use analog control to emulate it.


----------



## Hadrian (Oct 12, 2004)

VBA does emulate the motion sensor thing, I've played Kirby Tilt'n'Tumble on it all the time, and some other GBC games that uses the same tech but VBA dosnt seem to do the motion jobby on this, maybe it won't emulate GBA sensors.

Won't be much fun on a emulator anyway but I would've been nice to play it early.


----------



## DeMoN (Oct 12, 2004)

Okay, are ALL the games here Tilt-Sensored?
That'd suck, I'd like to play some that aren't......


----------



## Dark[Devil] (Oct 12, 2004)

QUOTE(Electro @ Oct 12 2004 said:


> Ok.. this should help you understand why it'd be hard to emulate, just watch all the mini-commercials hereÂ :hmm:
> 
> http://www.nintendo.co.jp/n08/rzwj/cm/index.html


LOL! :gbasp: 

That is funny 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 great link!


----------



## DeMoN (Oct 12, 2004)

QUOTE(Dark[Devil) said:
			
		

> ,Oct 12 2004, 01:28 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Strange videos....... 
Sooner or later someone's gonna break their GBA by shaking it too hard and dropping it.


----------



## xtc (Oct 12, 2004)

lol, holy crap!  i want one now!  those mini commercials make it look fun lol  

how much is it going to retail in USD btw?  Or you can simply give me the JAP price and ill convert it myself


----------



## IxthusTiger (Oct 12, 2004)

Any patch rumors yet?


----------



## DeMoN (Oct 12, 2004)

QUOTE(IxthusTiger @ Oct 12 2004 said:


> Any patch rumors yet?Â


Sadly, no.


----------



## AshuraZro (Oct 12, 2004)

*Ashura Zero Jitters away with a huge lack a patience*


----------



## Wario64 (Oct 12, 2004)

I wish NoA could announce this damn game already. This is easily worth the purchase. Kinda hope this game is unplayable since Nintendo really deserves the sales. Wario Ware in the US didn't really do too hot sales wise


----------



## DeMoN (Oct 12, 2004)

QUOTE(Wario64 @ Oct 12 2004 said:


> I wish NoA could announce this damn game already. This is easily worth the purchase. Kinda hope this game is unplayable since Nintendo really deserves the sales. Wario Ware in the US didn't really do too hot sales wise


Unplayable??? We all want Wario Ware to be patched already dammit.
I can't believe you said that.


----------



## WrathofGod (Oct 12, 2004)

Electro GREAT POST!!! Wish I could read japanese would of liked to read about the new kriby game on that site


----------



## bongi (Oct 12, 2004)

Why would you want a patch? It's not like buttons can emulate the tilt sensor. This game will be 1% as much fun compared to playing with the tilt sensor.

Stop being so cheap and go buy that game when it comes out.


----------



## DeMoN (Oct 13, 2004)

QUOTE(bongi @ Oct 12 2004 said:


> Why would you want a patch? It's not like buttons can emulate the tilt sensor. This game will be 1% as much fun compared to playing with the tilt sensor.
> 
> Stop being so cheap and go buy that game when it comes out.


D-Pad should be able to do this.
Just press Up-Right-Down-Left for a full rotate, etc.


----------



## Wario64 (Oct 13, 2004)

QUOTE(DemonStar @ Oct 12 2004 said:


> QUOTE(Wario64 @ Oct 12 2004 said:
> 
> 
> > I wish NoA could announce this damn game already. This is easily worth the purchase. Kinda hope this game is unplayable since Nintendo really deserves the sales. Wario Ware in the US didn't really do too hot sales wise
> ...


I want people to actually support Nintendo, and they won't get any support if everyone keeps pirating their games, which is why I hope this game remains unplayable. If a patch comes out, cool. But I'll be purchasing it if NoA brings it over to the states. Wario Ware did poor in sales and I have a feeling the poor sales might prevent NoA from releasing this to the states


----------



## DeMoN (Oct 13, 2004)

QUOTE(Wario64 @ Oct 12 2004 said:


> QUOTE(DemonStar @ Oct 12 2004 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Wario64 @ Oct 12 2004 said:
> ...


I checked my Nintendo Power magazine and it showed that Wario Ware Inc. got good sales, top 10 for a few months IIRC.


----------



## Wario64 (Oct 13, 2004)

Heh I probably exaggerated a bit, yeah it did good for a handheld, but I feel that it should have gotten more sales. It sold 215k units according to the NPD charts. I just hope Nintendo brings the game over to the states...don't know why they haven't announced it at all. I have a feeling they're gonna hold it off so the game doesn't interfere with Wario Ware DS when it comes out


----------



## DeMoN (Oct 13, 2004)

Okay Wario, I'll mke it up to you by promising to buy this game when it's released in the US. It'd be a weird sensation to rotate a DS but HEY! who cares?


----------



## Dark[Devil] (Oct 13, 2004)

haha I'll be on the subway or something, have my gba out and rotating it... everyone stares at me


----------



## MonkeyHead79 (Oct 13, 2004)

One common misconception is that everyone who downloads and plays roms will never buy the actual cartridge.  I want to be able to play this in rom form so it'll give me a good idea of what the game is like.  I know the tilt sensor won't be able to be emulatedd very well, but that's part of the POINT in my case.  I WANT it to be emulated semi-badly, but just well enough that I can get around the game in general.  That way I'll have good incentive to get the game when it does come out, and experience the full glory of the tilt sensor.


----------



## WrathofGod (Oct 13, 2004)

QUOTE(Dark[Devil) said:
			
		

> ,Oct 13 2004, 12:54 AM] haha I'll be on the subway or something, have my gba out and rotating it... everyone stares at me








 Ha take it to school the people will think your just plain crzy  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  :gbasp:


----------



## Lily (Oct 13, 2004)

QUOTE(Dark[Devil) said:
			
		

> ,Oct 12 2004, 07:54 PM] haha I'll be on the subway or something, have my gba out and rotating it... everyone stares at me


I love pulling out my GBA and using it on the subway; someone always asks what it is, and I'm more than happy to convert yet another poor, hapless soul into GBA-addiction.


----------



## remisser (Oct 13, 2004)

I GOT IT TO WORK!!!!

See, the VBA has automatically, BUILT INTO IT, tilt functionality.  See, they mapped out the sensors that are in every computer monitor.  YES, your computer monitor has sensors in it.  So, load the rom, and pick up your monitor in your hands and shake it around.  It works, try it!  (Note, I don't know if laptop monitors have the same sensors.  But shake your laptop around, too.)


----------



## Akotan (Oct 13, 2004)

QUOTE(remisser @ Oct 13 2004 said:


> I GOT IT TO WORK!!!!


Yeah, right...


----------



## MonkeyHead79 (Oct 13, 2004)

*tries it just because he's bored*

Hey look, a leprechaun just dropped out of my CD tray!


----------



## Dark[Devil] (Oct 13, 2004)

QUOTE(remisser @ Oct 12 2004 said:


> I GOT IT TO WORK!!!!
> 
> See, the VBA has automatically, BUILT INTO IT, tilt functionality.Â See, they mapped out the sensors that are in every computer monitor.Â YES, your computer monitor has sensors in it.Â So, load the rom, and pick up your monitor in your hands and shake it around.Â It works, try it!Â (Note, I don't know if laptop monitors have the same sensors.Â But shake your laptop around, too.)


LMFAO!!!! I doubt it! But ...

*Downloads Rom*
*Picks monitor up and shakes it*
*Monitor slips out of hands*
*Monitor crashes on floor*
*Broken Monitor 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





*


----------



## DeMoN (Oct 13, 2004)

QUOTE(remisser @ Oct 12 2004 said:


> I GOT IT TO WORK!!!!
> 
> See, the VBA has automatically, BUILT INTO IT, tilt functionality.Â See, they mapped out the sensors that are in every computer monitor.Â YES, your computer monitor has sensors in it.Â So, load the rom, and pick up your monitor in your hands and shake it around.Â It works, try it!Â (Note, I don't know if laptop monitors have the same sensors.Â But shake your laptop around, too.)


Enough sarcasm remisser. bte, this game is supposed to be crazy. Try super hard at the highest speed. *shudders*


----------



## AshuraZro (Oct 13, 2004)

Why not just play Mega Micro Game$ until a hack? Tat's what I'm doin'! :gbasp:


----------



## DeMoN (Oct 13, 2004)

QUOTE(ashura_zero @ Oct 12 2004 said:


> Why not just play Mega Micro Game$ until a hack? Tat's what I'm doin'! :gbasp:


Already finished the game......
Replayed it plenty of times too.


----------



## KraZZt (Oct 13, 2004)

Did you see the commercial where the girl turned the gameboy completely upside down and had to tap it three times to complete a mini game??  You can not emulate this game and enjoy it.  Purchase it if you're a real gamer.  And if you're not, don't bother waiting for a patch, it won't be worth it.

EDIT:  I give Nintendo a high five for doing this.  Hopefully they will implement things like this more often to prevent piracy.

Could you imagine if every DS game had a sensor the cartridge must detect before launching a game.  And they'll have it real deep in the code as well as before every level "Please place retina to sensor... scanning... hacked data detected, self destruct mode 5.....4.....3...."


----------



## DeMoN (Oct 13, 2004)

QUOTE(KraZZt @ Oct 12 2004 said:


> Did you see the commercial where the girl turned the gameboy completely upside down and had to tap it three times to complete a mini game??Â You can not emulate this game and enjoy it.Â Purchase it if you're a real gamer.Â And if you're not, don't bother waiting for a patch, it won't be worth it.
> 
> EDIT:Â I give Nintendo a high five for doing this.Â Hopefully they will implement things like this more often to prevent piracy.
> 
> Could you imagine if every DS game had a sensor the cartridge must detect before launching a game.Â And they'll have it real deep in the code as well as before every level "Please place retina to sensor... scanning... hacked data detected, self destruct mode 5.....4.....3...."


Funny, the rotate sensor can detect a tap also. We'll just use an unused button for that then. This game doesn't use many buttons at all. Are you sure that she wasn't tapping the A or B button? My comp downloads those videos hecka slow for some reason.


----------



## asher (Oct 13, 2004)

well...im (maybe you too) in a hard situation here.

1- first of all... we all want it.

2-its already out...but we cant play it.

3-ok...nintendo... you made it... the perfect game. i cant emulate it...because even with a patch...it wouldnt be fun. and also looks like a great game....  so its worth it.

4- ok nintendo im gonna buy it. here´s my 29-39 bucks to buy it.

5-whoops...its not out!...not even announced by nintendo of america!.

6-what i thought since the beggining... nintendo...has great developers but the people who is in charge of the company must be retarded people.

why do i think like that??

the biggest...hit in gc... smash bros hasnt a sequel.  we totally ask for new gameplay...and new games...and im totally sure they will give us... every fucking n64 game with a 64 in the end of it...but with a DS on it.

we want mario...and they give us stupid games like mario party 2049.. 

and because i know this is going to happen...try to put a stupid name to this unstopabble game that is coming for the DS... Mario Finger Paint!.... or Mario Paint Ds.

if the point of nintendo was to do us all buy the game...

WHY THAT GAME ...ISNT OUT YET!!!

*mysterious voice talks*

oh no asher...translating Wario Ware is very difficult....so much TEXT

fuck off please!


----------



## AshuraZro (Oct 13, 2004)

Though a hack would be nice, I am strongly considering *importing* this title.


----------



## Electro (Oct 13, 2004)

http://www.lik-sang.com/info.php?category=...oducts_id=5403&

C'mon, FREE WORLDWIDE SHIPPING.

You know you want to.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You know the cart also has vibration effects, right?


----------



## tanukikoji (Oct 13, 2004)

nin create another great made in wario with the added fun factor of the motion sensor and release it at just a little over the usual Japanese retail price

a great update, a game that makes you laugh and one you will get your moneys worth from

yet so many bitches about not being able to play it on an emulator?

re read those posts and see how childish they look!

If you want to play the game then buy it dammit! 

Mine should arrive from Japan any day now thanks to my family in law  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




There arent many decent games released these days, so its annoying when one that is not just of good quality, but also different, people bitch about not being able to play it for free..


----------



## bongi (Oct 13, 2004)

QUOTE(DemonStar @ Oct 13 2004 said:


> D-Pad should be able to do this.
> Just press Up-Right-Down-Left for a full rotate, etc.


Nope because the tilt sensor works in all directions (3D). D-Pad also lacks the precision and speed. There is one mini game where you have to shake the GBA very fast, you can't do that with the D-Pad.


----------



## Zidapi (Oct 13, 2004)

Ok i ordered this on the 12th and by normal lik-sang standards i should have this in aprox. 12 hours, jealous much? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'm hoping this won't have many (if any) text based games, because i regreted ordering Japanese GC version because of that damn text based boss battle...


----------



## Electro (Oct 13, 2004)

What shipment option did you pick that makes you assume you'll get it so fast? UPS?

Lik-sang also shipped my copy yesterday.. but I picked free shipping, so I'm guessing that I'll get it next week. can't wait.


----------



## WrathofGod (Oct 13, 2004)

50 usd is expensive :S


----------



## himiko (Oct 13, 2004)

Just got mine from play-asia.
Buy this game.
With the tilt sensor, it is really fun.
I shake my GBASP like mad to make sure that I won't get caught by a boulder


----------



## DeMoN (Oct 13, 2004)

QUOTE(Electro @ Oct 13 2004 said:


> http://www.lik-sang.com/info.php?category=...oducts_id=5403&
> 
> C'mon, FREE WORLDWIDE SHIPPING.
> 
> ...


Now THAT'S a huge GBA game.


----------



## subanark (Oct 14, 2004)

Its not impossible to emulate. Just image having a 3-d gbasp on screen and using the mouse to rotate it. Even if the game asked you to drop the gba to win the game you could just map that to the mouse wheel. But Im assuming its just a tilt sensor.


----------



## NeoShweaty (Oct 14, 2004)

this is one game that would be pointless to play as a rom or put in your flashcart. Come on, lets not be cheap ALL the time


----------



## MonkeyHead79 (Oct 14, 2004)

I just want to get an idea of what the game is like while waiting for it to be localized (lord knows how long that'll take), is that too much to ask?  I DO still plan to buy the game.  Maybe I'm impatient, but I'm not impatient AND cheap.


----------



## Zidapi (Oct 14, 2004)

@Electro
Yeah i got UPS, It's worth every cent.

I've been playing for a few hours now and i have to say this game rocks! there is a couple of text based games but it's not pick one and game over, if you choose the wrong kana you can just pick again, so it is still worth the import for those considering it.
As far as the sensor goes, it seems to only be a rotation sensor, so a patch should be possible, eg d-pad left is rotate left etc.. the only thing that would worry me about that is the sensetivity couldn't be emulated properly, it would be playable but, you wouldn't get the full experience of the real cart. 
I'm up to the 9volt kid with his famicom based games, which may i say are awesome,


----------



## _Pie_ (Oct 14, 2004)

Ok guys, it works on VBA!

1- Load Rom
2- Go to Cheat -> Cheat List 
3- Select Gameshark cheats and use this:

```
8CE627B7 51C4B8CF
36E50B06 284A4244
356341A6 5137B8EF
BE1830B2 949B126E
8D277D31 2C20F2DB
32C8B713 108D9A84
2ABDBA98 6DB74535
A69CFB4F F63C7328
FDBCD9AA D1743736
DEEE4D6E CD763A16
EF999F7B C1C3F218
B7CB6706 2D9AD340
77B3D179 322216BB
8933E405 0FD828EF
DC3E3E8A 29197D49
67B2FCA8 7137D37E
4ADA8F50 0D66D96F
4918B746 BAA62E0E
D9A842AE 0EB56A21
10071DE7 B99451BF
B2280B81 86ECE83A
470075B1 3FDA532D
FEBC1C76 D2FF8B22
```

It's all! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




In the game use:

D-pad left/right : the sensor moves slowly
L/R Trigger: the sensor moves fastly


----------



## tdks (Oct 14, 2004)

Tested is OK!


----------



## _Pie_ (Oct 14, 2004)




----------



## IxthusTiger (Oct 14, 2004)

Cool! How can I make this into a patch?


----------



## _Pie_ (Oct 14, 2004)

Try GABSharky


----------



## MonkeyHead79 (Oct 14, 2004)

The irony.  Just as I get Paper Mario 2 to tide myself over until Alien Hominid releases -- www.alienhominid.com for those who don't know it, it's gonna rock -- this comes out.  Oh well, kudos on making that into a Gameshark code.


----------



## subanark (Oct 14, 2004)

It works pretty well except that you have no idea of what tilt the gba is currently at. Perhaps there could be a way to reset the position?


----------



## fifou (Oct 14, 2004)

B button to reset the position


----------



## IxthusTiger (Oct 14, 2004)

Hmm... gabsharky didn't do the job... any other ideas for turning the code into a patch?


----------



## skarthebloodchild (Oct 14, 2004)

nice job for gabsharky...but a patch would be better for flashcards...still have to wait


----------



## _Pie_ (Oct 14, 2004)

Ok, the patch has been released!
Download at http://www.gbarl.it/index.php?showtopic=2117

:gbasp:


----------



## Chupon (Oct 14, 2004)

Archive missing/damaged.............


----------



## _Pie_ (Oct 14, 2004)

Hmmm, work's fine for me.

Right click on DOWNLOAD and select Save As...
Don't use download manager


----------



## DeMoN (Oct 14, 2004)

QUOTE(Chupon @ Oct 14 2004 said:


> Archive missing/damaged.............


Follow the directions, which say to Save Target As, not click on the link.


----------



## Syntheticfish (Oct 14, 2004)

it says archive missing/damaged when we try to extract it not when we download it......


its corrupted


----------



## Chupon (Oct 14, 2004)

Apparently Mozilla Firefox didn't (and continues to not) like the link.  I used IE and it downloaded fine.  And yes I was using "save target as", I can read directions too.


----------



## NeoShweaty (Oct 14, 2004)

i wish i could speak italian and japanese


----------



## Zero01 (Oct 14, 2004)

I used IPSwin to patch the file, but it doesnt work, is there a particular patcher I need in order to patch it?


----------



## DeMoN (Oct 14, 2004)

Fuck how come with the patch, the LR buttons don't do anything? The code works though.


----------



## Chupon (Oct 14, 2004)

Apparently you hold down B and use left and right to spin fast, not using L and R buttons.


----------



## gORiLLa^pCs (Oct 14, 2004)

:gbasp:


----------



## DeMoN (Oct 14, 2004)

QUOTE(Chupon @ Oct 14 2004 said:


> Apparently you hold down B and use left and right to spin fast, not using L and R buttons.


Yet there's still no way to beat the first boss with that, it's too slow.


----------



## Chupon (Oct 14, 2004)

I just beat the boss a second time, you have to alternate left and right at just the right time and very fast.

Edit:  I'm playing this on real hardware, if you aren't maybe it's something with the emulator.


----------



## DeMoN (Oct 15, 2004)

I can't get this to work on my EZFA, I used GBATA to patch it. It worked fine on VBA. but the pacth has no effect wahtspever when I tried playing this on EZFA. Anyone else have the same problem?


----------



## tanukikoji (Oct 15, 2004)

heh got the REAL DEAL today baby! 

worth every last yen too!


----------



## radjago (Oct 15, 2004)

QUOTE(Zero01 @ Oct 14 2004 said:


> I used IPSwin to patch the file, but it doesnt work, is there a particular patcher I need in order to patch it?


I used FATv8 and it seemed to work.
Left and right work the tilt and if you hold B it amplifies your tilt for quick movements, like the ones required for the first boss.


----------



## KraZZt (Oct 15, 2004)

About what percent of the games involve the sensor?


----------



## Dark_Lord Malik (Oct 15, 2004)

The Patch is out on Pocket Heaven.com. Download it from there.

BTW Thanx RS for releasing this patch.


----------



## djgarf (Oct 15, 2004)

http://gbatemp.net/~thug4life/rs-ww2c.zip

mirrored it here for people


----------



## T-hug (Oct 15, 2004)

Coolness RS!


----------



## Zidapi (Oct 15, 2004)

hey tanukikoji, whats the other gba game in the picture?


----------



## T-hug (Oct 15, 2004)

What are you supposed to do on the 1st boss man !?


----------



## djgarf (Oct 15, 2004)

QUOTE(Thug4L1f3 @ Oct 15 2004 said:


> What are you supposed to do on the 1st boss man !?


hold down button b and move left and right quickly to make the ball smash the pot

really nice patch rising sun


----------



## T-hug (Oct 15, 2004)

Oh yeah hehe kinda hard on the keyboard wouldnt quite reach each time! 

Will flash now hope there not all sensor games thou the old ones were well fun too!


----------



## dvdvdv (Oct 15, 2004)

love this game so far. up to jimmy. seems all are sensor so far but no matter.
later levels have mixes of normal and tilt games and there are many mini games to open up that are controlled by both also. there is japanese quiz type stuff later too.


----------



## tanukikoji (Oct 15, 2004)

ah the one thats not koro koro kirby?

its this game:

http://www.j-db.org/jdb.php?page=game_info&code=khpj

I got it my local branch of  Geo ( a rental and sales chain, think blockbuster but a lot better)

It is a secondhand game (but Japanese secondhand so think minty fresh) and I snagged it in January for just 2000 yen inc sales tax.

One dissapointment is that, like koro koro kirby, it will not work in the gba sp as the game was quite an early release and plays "upside down" thankfully I kept my original gba, tho must get round to getting an afterburner fitted..

Mawaru looks great in a FFTA sp btw!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




playing the game on a flash cart is lame beyond words.. 

support original fun games and buy this game!


----------



## skarthebloodchild (Oct 15, 2004)

i'll try it now on my ezfa..i hope it will work..
great job RS!!!


----------



## AshuraZro (Oct 15, 2004)

EDIT

Nevermind, I was hasty in my decision.


----------



## DeMoN (Oct 15, 2004)

QUOTE(skarthebloodchild @ Oct 15 2004 said:


> i'll try it now on my ezfa..i hope it will work..
> great job RS!!!


I still can't get this to work on EZFA.
btw, on the 4th level, with the two twin girls, all their games only require the A button, no sensor at all.


----------



## MonkeyHead79 (Oct 15, 2004)

QUOTE(ashura_zero @ Oct 15 2004 said:


> Cannot complete the game with the current patch.
> 
> The second last stage requires a new action that seems like a hop or jumping that you did in GBC Kirby Tilt n Tumble. You'll see when you get there. Second Last Stage (Cape Wario or wtf he's supposed to be) Boss.


You know, the game _does_ still make some use of the A button.


----------



## xtc (Oct 16, 2004)

does anyone know if the tilt sensor is built in with the wario inc game or separate?  

It would be better if its seperate so I can use my flash card as the game instead of buying it when it comes out in NA.


----------



## DeMoN (Oct 16, 2004)

QUOTE(xtc @ Oct 15 2004 said:


> does anyone know if the tilt sensor is built in with the wario inc game or separate?Â
> 
> It would be better if its seperate so I can use my flash card as the game instead of buying it when it comes out in NA.


built-in


----------



## xtc (Oct 16, 2004)

QUOTE(DemonStar @ Oct 16 2004 said:


> QUOTE(xtc @ Oct 15 2004 said:
> 
> 
> > does anyone know if the tilt sensor is built in with the wario inc game or separate?Â
> ...


crap.. thanks for the reply.  guess gotta wait then


----------



## AshuraZro (Oct 16, 2004)

My mistake, I was hasty on that... but that boss is still a bugger lol

EDIT

I give up lol

If anyone wants it, I made an Infinite Try RAW code for this: 03003D86:04

EDIT x 2

The patch *does not* seem to take affect on an EZFA cart as mentioned before.


----------



## DeMoN (Oct 16, 2004)

QUOTE(ashura_zero @ Oct 15 2004 said:


> My mistake, I was hasty on that... but that boss is still a bugger lol
> 
> EDIT
> 
> ...


Thank you for confirming that this won't work on EZFA.
Plus, I finally beat this game on VBA, mind the Boss on Wario's level too k me like 10 minutes to beat.
Stupidass dancing game, so fukcing hard on VBA.


----------



## xtc (Oct 16, 2004)

QUOTE(DemonStar @ Oct 16 2004 said:


> I finally beat this game on VBA, mind the Boss on Wario's level too k me like 10 minutes to beat.
> Stupidass dancing game, so fukcing hard on VBA.


if you beat it already are you willing to buy the game when it comes out?  i'm just curious about the replay value of this game


----------



## DeMoN (Oct 16, 2004)

QUOTE(xtc @ Oct 15 2004 said:


> QUOTE(DemonStar @ Oct 16 2004 said:
> 
> 
> > I finally beat this game on VBA, mind the Boss on Wario's level too k me like 10 minutes to beat.
> ...


Hmmm, it already did come out for Japan but I won't spend money on shipping, but when the US release is out, I'll buy it.


----------



## DeMoN (Oct 16, 2004)

QUOTE(KraZZt @ Oct 15 2004 said:


> About what percent of the games involve the sensor?


I dunno an exact number.
There are 8 main levels in the game.
Each level has about 35 minigames.
1 out of the 8 levels is A button only.
Hope that helps.


----------



## AshuraZro (Oct 16, 2004)

Yay, finally beat the game! Couldn't use the infinie try code anyways due to the EFA and it's so-called *Code Support*, which is unsupported for almost every game.


----------



## Akotan (Oct 17, 2004)

Er... can anyone answer me this thing? I cannot beat that Jimmy's mixer capsule more than 5 times trying to press the keyboard buttons fast, like shaking GBA... Did anyone do win this challenge? I'm talking about that game library challenges...

*Edit:*
Here we go:

This is the game I was talking about:














And there's another game I'm having trouble playing:


----------



## DeMoN (Oct 17, 2004)

QUOTE(Akotan @ Oct 17 2004 said:


> Er... can anyone answer me this thing? I cannot beat that Jimmy's mixer capsule more than 5 times trying to press the keyboard buttons fast, like shaking GBA... Did anyone do win this challenge? I'm talking about that game library challenges...


Is there a specific game yo're having trouble with?
Since I can't read Japanese, it'd be better if you would just post a pic of the game then I'll try to find it and tell how to beat it.


----------



## AshuraZro (Oct 18, 2004)

Simple. you can't beat those at higher requirements with the current patch. There's some bonuses that can't be used right either (WoodPecker Bonus)


----------



## Kevlarman (Oct 18, 2004)

I've been playing on an EZ-Flash II PS and noticed that some of the minigames you unlock are exited with the B button.  The patch makes it so that the B button tilts the game faster, but not surpringly it quits the game. This is frustrating when you're playing something like the cheese grater thing or climbing the ropes game.


----------



## exile (Oct 19, 2004)

The only thing I hate about games like this is I am sure they did not put an option in, thinking ahead for the DS for it to work in the DS.  

*thinks again* wait maybe it will work, it works in the sp which is upside down from the gba, so it should work in the DS.  YEAH, jumps for joy.  Usually any kind of game like this will not work when a new system comes out which sucks.  I still have my sp, but its always good if something happens that the games can keep moving up in compatibility.


----------



## thieves like us (Oct 20, 2004)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> The only thing I hate about games like this is I am sure they did not put an option in, thinking ahead for the DS for it to work in the DS.



the reason that it works in both a gba and an sp is how the sensor works. rather than shaking, it reads rotation (like the hands of a clock). so, regardless of whether or not the cartridge is inserted from the top (standard gba) or the bottom (gba sp), clockwise rotation is always clockwise rotation and the same for counter clockwise. it will work the same way in the nintendo ds when it is released.

btw, I took mine apart the day that I got it, so here's a picture of the inside of the cartridge.






top left is the vibration motor - top center is the motion sensor


----------



## bongi (Oct 20, 2004)

i'm importing the game, it fucking rocks! so many unlockable bonus stuff, it's great.

i love the bonus game where you have the turntable and turn it at the correct speed to hear the stuff. unfortunately with d-pad it's always to fast 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




also the ski jumping bonus game rocks!! my record is 254.

only problem is that some games you see an apple or sth. and have to select the japanese symbol for it ... which i have no idea what it is of course


----------



## xxanderr1234 (Oct 21, 2004)

Can anyone help?

I'm on the Warioman Boss, where you copy the two girls swaying their GBA's from side to side. My problem is I can't figure out how to make my character jump? So I always fail on the third set of instructions?

Any help would be great.


----------



## ShadowXP (Oct 21, 2004)

This game is awesome!

I only recently discovered that a patch was out, and when I did find out, I was quick to download the ROM and patch it. I've been playing for about just under an hour, but the game rocks! It's tricky even with an emulator.


----------



## skarthebloodchild (Oct 21, 2004)

QUOTE(xxanderr1234 @ Oct 21 2004 said:


> Can anyone help?
> 
> I'm on the Warioman Boss, where you copy the two girls swaying their GBA's from side to side. My problem is I can't figure out how to make my character jump? So I always fail on the third set of instructions?
> 
> Any help would be great.


www.gamefaqs.com is your answer!


----------

